# best field sight for BHFS



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There is no pin sight that has ever been made that is better then a Spot Hogg


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> There is no pin sight that has ever been made that is better then a Spot Hogg


In my opinion thats the end of the story.


----------



## MetricMag (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the help! I found a thread from April 28, 2008
that expands on your recommendation just after posting this. I've always loved archery and tried to give people good advise when they asked for it. It's great to read these posts because they really get a person up to date with advice from people that know what they are talking about. God bless and keep up the good work!


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a copper john 5 pin sight that is OK, but the Spot Hogg has the vertical wire behind the pins, and after shooting 10 or 11 field shoots, I understand the beauty of that wire. When you are gapping your pins, that wire would be a super tool to have to keep the lefts and rights straight.

I plan to go FS (maybe) next year. But if I stay BHFS, I'll buy a Hogg


----------



## Hosscoller (Feb 10, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> There is no pin sight that has ever been made that is better then a Spot Hogg


Yeah; what he said..........................:set1_signs009:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> There is no pin sight that has ever been made that is better then a Spot Hogg


 Except the one Axcel will introduce this fall. 
I talked to the fine folks at tru-ball. This will be the one everyone wants. Being a hardcore pin shooter I will gladly give up My Sure Loc. The Spott Hogg I Tried was fine but It will be bumped for now.
The Spott hog has the market for good reason. It is quality.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

mag41vance said:


> Except the one Axcel will introduce this fall.
> I talked to the fine folks at tru-ball. This will be the one everyone wants. Being a hardcore pin shooter I will gladly give up My Sure Loc. The Spott Hogg I Tried was fine but It will be bumped for now.
> The Spott hog has the market for good reason. It is quality.



Is this a replacement for the ArmorTech?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> Is this a replacement for the ArmorTech?


It will have a dove tail instad of the standard "hard" mount


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> Is this a replacement for the ArmorTech?


I think the ArmorTech will still be produced, the new model will be a step up.
Haven't seen it but what I have been told by some insiders it will be everything a dignified pin shooter would want.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Sure Loc*

A Lethal Weapon head on a Sure Loc Challenger frame! Easy Fine tunning of each pin!


----------



## ohio34 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Cbe*

CBE with the pin housing


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Is the hogg still the best sight foir bhfs


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

redman said:


> Is the hogg still the best sight foir bhfs


Nothing has _yet_ proven to be better. However, though I own 3 Hogg-Its, the Axcel Armortech Pro is on the market now and it could be serious competition for the Hogg-It. I eyeballed one heavily a week or so ago, even tried to steal it. It appears to be a very well made and thought out sight but I haven't used one. I'd definitely check one out before buying anything........... but you can't go wrong with the Hogg-it.


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm using the Tommy Hog and like it very well. VERY well made sight.


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

squeal like a pig,, err I mean Hogg


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So....I have an update....everyone knows that I think that the Hoggs are the best pin sights made and have felt that way since I shot one for the first time when they came out. I even stated that in this thread...nobody had ever made a sight close to that good pin wise. 

Well after spending time with Brandon Reyes at LAS on Sat....I can no longer call the Hoggs the best pin sight on the market  :faint:

Now obviously they haven't been out long enough to be put through the paces to see how they truly will hold up. But Axcel has topped Spot Hogg. This sight took what the Hoggs are and do to a whole notha' level....I was blown away by this thing. If I was going to shoot pins at all for anything I would pick one up in a heartbeat. 

Amazing sight. Congrats to the guys at Tru Ball/Axcel for a heck of a product. :clap:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I respectfully agree and disagree..... Like I said in a previous post an important part of the Spot Hogg is it's durability. The Armortech Pro is the only sight that I know of that even has a possibility of breaking even with Spot Hogg and it may possibly end up being better in some cases. BUT, regardless of what you say it hasn't "topped" Spot Hogg. We can't say if the ArmorTech Pro has the balls of a Spot Hogg. So for now I can't say the ArmorTech is better...... but Axcel is a Virginia company so it has leg up on Spot Hogg.



Brown Hornet said:


> So....I have an update....everyone knows that I think that the Hoggs are the best pin sights made and have felt that way since I shot one for the first time when they came out. I even stated that in this thread...nobody had ever made a sight close to that good pin wise.
> 
> Well after spending time with Brandon Reyes at LAS on Sat....I can no longer call the Hoggs the best pin sight on the market  :faint:
> 
> ...


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

If the Spot Hogg WITH HOGG WRAP and the Armortech were the same price, I'd go with the Spot Hogg. 

However, considering that the Hogg costs $50 more than the Armortech because of an option that I think should really come standard, I'll be purchasing the Armortech at my earliest convenience (aka when Bass Pro has them in stock).


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> So....I have an update....everyone knows that I think that the Hoggs are the best pin sights made and have felt that way since I shot one for the first time when they came out. I even stated that in this thread...nobody had ever made a sight close to that good pin wise.
> 
> Well after spending time with Brandon Reyes at LAS on Sat....I can no longer call the Hoggs the best pin sight on the market  :faint:
> 
> ...


I will say factually, that my scores on Field archery improved by 5 points after I put the Armor tech pro on my BHFS rig. I was averaging (538 and now 543) I have bumped the 550 mark once as well. My x count went from the 50's to the high 60's( I shot 87 x's in last years VBA closed. I really believe it has a great deal to do with that sight. I was priviledged to be one of the first to use this sight in early September(it's nice having a son that works for T.R.U. :shade
Be extremely careful adjusting the pins. The individual allen screws should only be snug. Not torque-tight. 
I have not seen a better built sight, and as Kent said they are a VA based company. If the Hornet gives it a thumbs up, buy stock in T.R.U. right now! They are also a Company that stands for the Truth established in God's word. Now that is something I care a great deal about.
The Somers have a first class organization, and Brandon Reyes is doing a great job keeping them cutting edge. He was also 2 for 2 on the $100.00 last arrow at LAS this past week end. Using of coarse his AXCEL and TRUball release.


----------

